# Mẫu thiết kế nội thất sở hữu vẻ đẹp tự nhiên sang trọng



## noithatmaxxDecor (9 Tháng mười một 2021)

*Thiết kế nội thất gỗ óc chó* sở hữu vẻ đẹp tự nhiên, sang trọng, tinh tế, độ bền dẻo và khả năng chịu lực, chịu va đập cao. Loại gỗ này có khả năng chống cong vênh, kháng mọt cao ngay cả trong điều kiện ẩm ướt, dễ hư mục.
Công ty cổ phần maxxDecor Việt Nam địa chỉ văn phòng tại 19 nguyễn Xiển - Thanh Xuân - Hà Nội, Showroom tại số 19 Nguyễn Xiển - Thanh Xuân - Hà Nội, hoạt động trong lĩnh vực tư vấn thiết kế và thi công kiến trúc nội ngoại thất từ năm 2010, với thế mạnh chủ lực là tư vấn *thiết kế và thi công nội thất* các sản phẩm nội thất cao cấp từ gỗ óc chó. Bên cạnh việc cung ứng nguyên liệu sản phẩm thô, công ty còn chuyên thi công, sản xuất các sản phẩm cao cấp cho các công trình dân dụng như: biệt thự, chung cư cao cấp, văn phòng cao cấp, các không gian có tính chất sang trọng, tinh tế... Đảm bảo về tính thẩm mỹ cao, ấn tượng, nổi bật.





Gỗ óc chó được xem là lựa chọn thông minh trong thiết kế nội thất gỗ óc chó.
Đồng thời, đây còn là đơn vị tiên phong trong việc nghiên cứu, vận dụng sản phẩm gỗ óc Chó (Walnut) cao cấp tại miền Bắc. Đây là vật liệu  đã được trải nghiệm và tin dùng ở nhiều nước phát triển như: Đức, Italy, Nhật... Làm say lòng bất kỳ ai có dịp trải nghiệm và sử dụng sản phẩm cao cấp này.
Gỗ óc chó được xem là lựa chọn thông minh trong thiết kế *nội thất gỗ óc chó* bởi những tính năng như: vẻ đẹp tự nhiên, sang trọng, tinh tế, độ bền, dẻo, khả năng chịu lực, chịu va đập cao, chống cong vênh, khả năng kháng mọt cao, ngay cả trong điều kiện ẩm ướt, dễ hư mục.




Khách hàng sẽ được chiêm ngưỡng các mặt hàng đa dạng bao gồm các sản phẩm nội thất gia đình như: *Sofa gỗ óc chó*, kệ Tivi, giường ngủ, bàn trang điểm, bộ bàn ghế ăn... Các sản phẩm nội thất xuyên suốt căn hộ từ phòng khách, phòng ngủ tới gian bếp…
Với mong muốn đưa đến cho khách hàng một cách nhìn thân thiện về nội thất gỗ óc chó, cũng như tạo dựng cơ hội để công ty giới thiệu rộng rãi sản phẩm của mình, . Khách hàng sẽ được chiêm ngưỡng các mặt hàng đa dạng bao gồm các sản phẩm nội thất gia đình như: Sofa, kệ tivi, giường ngủ, bàn trang điểm, bộ bàn ghế ăn... Các sản phẩm nội thất xuyên suốt căn hộ từ phòng khách, phòng ngủ tới gian bếp…với thiết kế chuẩn xu hướng 2020




Đến với gian hàng, bạn không chỉ được trải nghiệm, tìm hiểu về một loại gỗ sang trọng mà còn nhận được nhiều khuyến mãi đặc biệt.
Tại showroom khách hàng sẽ được tư vấn miễn phí bởi các chuyên gia *thiết kế biệt thự tân cổ điển* hàng đầu trong lĩnh vực nội thất của công ty. Bên cạnh đó, bạn còn được tiếp cận với các thông tin, xu hướng thiết kế, nội thất thời thượng cho năm 2020. Bạn cũng được lắng nghe phân tích, hướng dẫn chi tiết các thiết kế phù hợp nhất với phong cách gia chủ, cũng như tính hoàn mỹ, logic trong thiết kế...






Đến với showroom, bạn không chỉ được trải nghiệm, tìm hiểu về một loại gỗ sang trọng mà còn nhận được nhiều khuyến mãi đặc biệt như: khuyến mại hấp dẫn cho sản phẩm bộ bàn ăn giá sock không lợi nhuận; khuyến mại 100% phí thiết kế khi kí kết thi công; giảm 10% đơn hàng thi công tổng thể... Cùng nhiều quà tặng có giá trị khác.


----------

